
Bezos shares profanity-laced email from customer angry about Black Lives Matter - tech-historian
https://www.businessinsider.com/jeff-bezos-instagram-angry-customer-email-black-lives-matter-support-2020-6
======
Bostonian
The customer is a bigot, as evidenced by his use of racial epithets, but BLM
has likely cost black lives by reducing enforcement, as explained in
[https://www.city-journal.org/html/ferguson-effect-
lives-1491...](https://www.city-journal.org/html/ferguson-effect-
lives-14919.html) .

------
nightpaws
As controversial and problematic as Bezos can be. This is a good take on a bad
customer.

They can’t always be right and sometimes need to be told how wrong they are
before they hurt themselves.

I do hope there was a formal response from Amazon too, preferably one the form
of confirming their intent to no longer use the service.

------
raxxorrax
Bezos might also want to defund the police to provide Amazon security
services. If I had a corporate conglomerate that would be top priority.

